# VG30ETT vs. VG30E



## SwedMaxima94 (Aug 22, 2004)

Does the VG30ETT and the VG30E (My Maxima) have the same pistons, rods? I mean same messure. The idea is to put VG30ETT stuff in my tuned (in the future) Maxima.

Thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

they're similar...

bore and stroke are the same.
the crank is supposed to drop right in as well..

the wrist pins on the VG30E stuff are smaller, but as long as you swap connecting rods to the 22mm size, you'll be fine there. (You can use VE30DE, VG30DE or VG30DETT, they're all the same part #)..

only thing I would worry about are the valve reliefs in the top of the piston- the VG30DE has 4 valves and the VG30E only has 2. there's likely some other small differences.. At that point, I suggest looking at parts from a VG30ET (Z31 turbo engine).. but just talk to whomever you buy the pistons from and tell them what you're doing.. they should have all the specs you need on the engines to be able to recommend the proper piston for you.


----------



## SwedMaxima94 (Aug 22, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> they're similar...
> 
> bore and stroke are the same.
> the crank is supposed to drop right in as well..
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply!
Yes, I have read alot about the VG30ET but the problem is, the engine does not exist in Sweden. On the Z31 they have put in a non-turbo engine.
I see your point in the valve problem, I guess it solves when its time.

But you never know, you see.. here in Sweden nobody knows anything about the VG30E engine, because that I turn to you guys in US! And I try to buy everything in your country to.. Like half price then Swedish tunestore.

You said something about the crankshaft, I saw a total big stroke kit for the VG30ETT from japanees JUN. Crank, rods, pistons and bolts 3.2L conversion. Got the brilliant idea to put the stuff in my VG30E


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

that would be nice, but that's more than what the cars are worth...
you'd probably be better off to buy yourself an old Saab 900 or something and be able to buy parts locally for it.


----------



## SwedMaxima94 (Aug 22, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> that would be nice, but that's more than what the cars are worth...
> you'd probably be better off to buy yourself an old Saab 900 or something and be able to buy parts locally for it.


Just so you know, I joked about the 3.2L thing!
Yes, I can by a old Saab 900 (or the Volvo 740, swedish correspondence to your Chevy Caprice) but I want my Maxima! By the way, fun to here that you about Swedish car as well!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I have a friend that 'collects' Saab 900s.. he has about 6 of them.. only about two are road worthy, but they're nice little cars for being as old as they are.


I certainly wouldn't mind a volvo S60R either.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

SwedMaxima94 said:


> Does the VG30ETT and the VG30E (My Maxima) have the same pistons, rods? I mean same messure. The idea is to put VG30ETT stuff in my tuned (in the future) Maxima.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.300zxclub.com/showthread.php?t=48729 Read and enjoy.


----------



## SwedMaxima94 (Aug 22, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> I have a friend that 'collects' Saab 900s.. he has about 6 of them.. only about two are road worthy, but they're nice little cars for being as old as they are.
> 
> 
> I certainly wouldn't mind a volvo S60R either.


Oh, so you like high Hp volvos! The S60R is nice, but you should see the most powerfull Volvo 850 T5R in Sweden, and guess what, the car run in my town! 628 break horsepower FWD and thats fucking awesome.. but as you might figured out the engine blown away! Now he has rebuilt it again and run with lower boost, now he "only" got 503hp.. hihi


----------

